# Jean Claude Van-Damme article



## Brian S (Oct 3, 2008)

http://fightingarts.com/reading/article.php?id=320

 No matter what you think of him personally, you can't deny the impact he has had on martial arts. Many people started karate just because of his movies.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Oct 3, 2008)

VanDamme is an MA _cultural_ icon, much as Bruce Lee and Chuck Norris.  Dolph Lundgren never became an icon like VanDamme, and sadly, Brandon Lee never had the chance.  I say MA cultural icon, as opposed to an MA icon; Bill Wallace is an MA icon, but outside of MA, nobody has heard of him.

As a cultural icon, VanDamme promoted the martial arts every time he did a movie simply by being VanDamme, apart from any active promotion of MA that he did, much as Schwarzenegger promotes body building every time he does a movie, simply because he's Schwarzenegger.

I have no opinion of him personally: he's a great fighter and his martial performances on screen are fantastic, though I don't generally care for a lot his movies as movies.

Daniel


----------



## Kwanjang (Oct 3, 2008)

Jean Claude Who?.... oh, that guy? j/k


----------



## twendkata71 (Oct 3, 2008)

VanDamme has done a lot to bring interest to the Martial arts. He just is a little screwy. He is European, and they look at things a little differently. 
I have heard that recently he has began focusing on traditional karate training again like when he was young. His movies are not great, but I enjoyed several of them anyway. The worst had to be his first (no retreat,no surrender).


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Oct 3, 2008)

Never saw 'no retreat', but Hard Target and Cyborg were each two hours of my life that I'll never have back.

Daniel


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Oct 3, 2008)

I started taking karate 17 years ago because of him and his movies.

AoG


----------



## thetruth (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't mind some of his movies however he thought pretty highly of himself and was a comedian too.   I read an interview once where he compared Legionnaire with Lawrence of Arabia.  Man I laughed and laughed!!!!    

He has no doubt had an impact though, Bloodsport was a cult hit when I was growing up.

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------

